# Please Help!



## jeremen (Jun 4, 2007)

I am a new Maxima owner, and really don't know much about them. However, I just drove the car to work this morning, and in 5th gear, between 55-65mph, the car stalls the throttle, and it has no power, then it comes back... Please help me find a solution. Thanks


----------

